# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاثنين 13 يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*اللهم اغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين الذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانية، ولنبيك بالرسالة، وماتوا على ذلك، اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم، وعافهم واعف عنهم، وأكرم نزلهم، ووسع مدخلهم، واغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس. اللهم وجازهم بالحسنات إحساناً، وبالسيئات عفواً وغفراناً، حتى يكونوا في بطون الألحاد مطمئنين، وعند قيام الأشهاد من الآمنين. اللهم وانقلهم جميعاً من ضيق اللحود، ومراتع الدود، إلى جنات الخلود، فِي سِدْرٍ مَخْضُودٍ * وَطَلْحٍ مَنْـضُودٍ * وَظِلٍّ مَمْـدُودٍ *وَمَاءٍ مَسْـكُوبٍ [الواقعة:28-31] ، وارحمنا اللهم برحمتك إذا ما صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه. اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك إذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه، تحت الجنادل والتراب، في ظلمة القبر وحدنا، لا أم ولا أب، تحت التراب، وقد فارقَنا الأهل والأصحاب، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين! اللهم هوِّن علينا سكرات الموت، وهوِّن علينا سؤال منكر ونكير، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!

اللهم وارزقنا قبل الموت توبة، وعند الموت شهادة، وبعد الموت جنة ونعيماً، اللهم وذكِّرنا بالشهادة إذا يبس اللسان، والتقت اليدان، وامتدت الساقان. اللهم ذكِّرنا بالشهادة إذا يبس منا اللسان، وارتخت اليدان، وامتدت الساقان، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين!
اللهم أتينا إليك تائبين، فلا تردنا برحمتك خائبين. اللهم أقْبَلْنا نطلب عفوك، ونطلب رحمتك، فلا تردنا خائبين، إن رددتنا فمن الذي يقبلنا؟! إن طردتنا فمن الذي يؤوينا؟! إلهنا، إن أبعدتنا فمن الذي يقربنا إليك؟! إن تعذبنا فبِعَدْلك، وإن تغفر لنا وترحمنا فأنت أرحم الراحمين.




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*موقع ريدبول سالسبورغ النمساوى يعلن عن مباراته امام المريخ  يوم 27 يناير 
اعلن الموقع الرسمى لنادى ريدبول سالسبورغ بطل النمسا عن مباراة فريقة امام  المريخ فى يوم 27 يناير الجارى وجاء الاعلان مصحوب بخبر عن مباراة الفريق مع المريخ  السودانى.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الامين العام لنادي المريخ : بنود الاتفاق بين شركة بافاريا  والبايرن تنظيم مباراة ودية مع فريق جماهيري .. ولم ندفع اي مبلغ مالي 
اكد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر فى تصريح خاص  للموقع الرسمي  عقب عودته مساء السبت من العاصمة القطرية الدوحه بان مباراة المريخ  مع فريق بايرين ميونيخ الالماني نظمتها شركة بافاريا  التى تكفلت بمعسكر الفريق  الالماني فى الدوحه ومن بين بنود الاتفاق تنظيم مباراة ودية مع فريق جماهيري  ,  لذلك فان مباراة المريخ وبايرين ميونيخ تختلف تماما عن مباراة  الفريق الالماني مع  الكويت الكويتي  وهي نوعية مباريات  لايطلب فيها دفع مبالغ مالية , اذ ان الفريق  الكويتي قام بتقديم دعوة للفريق الالماني , فالامر مختلف تماما ان تكون ضمن برنامج  اعدادي لنادي معين , من ان تقوم بدعوة النادي فشروط  المباراة مختلفة تمام بين الحالتين , بل بالعكس فان المريخ قد استفاد من ماديا من  المباراة نظير الترحيل والاقامة  والرعاية على الشعار اضافة الى فوائد البث  التلفزيوني , هذا فضل عن الفائده الفنية والاعلامية من خوض مباراة امام فريق بقامة  بايرين ميونيخ , واشار الفريق طارق بان كل من يروج عن دفع المريخ لمبالغ مالية نظير  المباراة الودية امام بايرين ميونيخ فانه اما يروج عن عدم فهم او سوء قصد .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لقاء مرتقب بين الهلال والمريخ الجمعة القادمة بالدوحة  يستضيف النادي الاهلي القطري تحت رعاية رئيس النادي الشيخ احمد بن حمد  ال ثاني وسعادة سفير السودان بدولة قطر اليوم الثقافي السوداني عصر الجمعة 17 يناير  ويتضمن فعاليات ثقافية وفنية ورياضية , ومن بينها مهرجان كروي يشمل تقسيمة مشتركه  من لاعبي المريخ والهلال , وقد يشارك بعض  قدامي اللاعبين من الفريقين  فى المهرجان  .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سكرتير المريخ: مباراة بطل العالم نظمتها شركة بافاريا 
 اكد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر في حديث للموقع  الرسمي لنادي المريخ أن مباراة الفرقة مع فريق بايرين ميونيخ الالماني نظمتها شركة  بافاريا  التي تكفلت بمعسكر الفريق الالماني في الدوحه ومن بين بنود الاتفاق تنظيم  مباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يحول تدريباته الى ملعب الأهلي القطري 
  أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبين صباح ومساء اليوم على ملعب المرخية  بالدوحة حيث يقيم الأحمر معسكراً اعدادياً تأهباً لانطلاقة الموسم الجديد الذي  يواجه فيه كمبالا سيتي في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال بالاضافة إلى التحضير  لمسابقتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان وكان الأحمر خاض  مباراة ودية أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا خسرها بهدفين نظيفين  الخميس الماضي على ملعب السد وينتظر أن يؤدي مباراتين وديتين أُخريين أمام زنت  الروسي يوم السبت المقبل وريدبول النمساوي يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري..  واشتملت تحضيرات اليوم على تدريبات اللياقة البدنية والتكتيكية وسيواصل المريخ  تحضيراته غداً ويحوّل تدريباته الى ملعب النادي الأهلي القطري.
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور الحبيب ابوالبنات
وصباحكم عسل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك أبوالبنات . . . مشكور على الجهد الكبير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات علي المجهود تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكوووووووووووووووور الرائع ابو البنات
صباااااااااااحك عافية
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية

(الصدى)غوارديولا يشيد بالمريخ .. والوالي يفتح النار علي مروجي الشائعاتكروجر يوافق علي خوض تجربة رابعة .. وشيمليس يؤكد: لو واجه البافاري اي نادٍ افريقي لفاز بالعشرةالمريخ يلعب امام الهلال في مهرجان الاهلي .. بعثة المريخ تتابع اخبار زنجبار والكويتالالماني يضع ترتيبات مواجهة بطل يوغندا .. لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يؤدون بحماس ويتأهبون لمنازلة زنتالهلال يواصل استعداداتة .. البافاري يواجه الكويت الكويتي الليلة
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(الزعيم)غوارديولا يدلي بالمثير ويؤكد: تكتيك المريخ افادنيالزعيم يواصل اعداده المكثف .. وكروجر يصحح اخطاء مباراة البايرناصابة اكرم الهادي واللاعب يقابل الطبيب االيوم .. والوالي يعلن مقابلة الهلال وديا بالدوحةالصادق المهدي: الوالي رئيس استثنائي .. المريخ يبحث عن تجارب ودية مع الاندية القطريةالمريخ يتدرب علي فترتين بملعب الاهلي القطري اليوم
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(الهدف)غوارديولا: المريخ فريق متميز ولاعبوه رائعونالوالي: من يتهمونني بإستخدام اموال الدولة اصحاب خيال مريض(سوداني) تنتظر رد ادارة الزعيم .. العالمي يواجه الهلال في مباراة مهرجانيةالعالمي و(بافاريا) يعقدان شراكة دائمة .. كروجر: مواجهة زينت اختبار حقيقياكرم يشكو من (العضلة الضامة) .. الطريفي: المريخ نقل ثقافة جديدة للكرة السودانية
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(قوون)في تصريحات مثيرة لقوون: وارغو: لن اكتفي بالمريخ وطموحي بطولة افريقيةالنابي يخضع كاريكا لتمارين شاقة وينفرد بالثنائي كوليبالي وسيسيهالمريخ يراقب كمبالا سيتي في النهائي اليوم امام سيمباالهلال يودع جماهيره اليوم ويغادر غدا لقطراجتماع تنسيقي بين القطاع الرياضي وجهاز كرة القدم للهلال
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(عالم النجوم)النابي يعاقب كاريكا .. وإنذار نهائي للمدينةالهلال يقدم التونسي في مؤتمر صجفي .. ضغوطات لتأجيل السفر الي قطر(عالم النجوم) تنفرد بنشر صور زي الهلال الجديدبعثة الهلال تترقب وصول التأشيرات والفريق يستهل مبارياتة بأهلي قطرالهلال يؤدي مرانا ساخناً بالسلاح الطبي .. عاطف النور: عقد اللاعبين اكتمل وسنخوض اربع تجارب ودية
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*شكرا جزيلا ليك يارائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*صحيفة المشاهد
(المشاهد)
يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا اليوم عقب المران: النابي يصفق لسيدي بيه ويعاقب الفريق المهزوم
الخندقاوي: انا هلالابي دعمت المريخ من منطلق قومي واسعي لمواجهة الهلال وبرشلونة بالدوحة
وصول تأشيرات بعثة الهلال صباح اليوم .. استقبال حافل وتدريبات خاصة لكاريكا
(مكرمة) جديدة تحدث انقساما وسط بعثة المريخ بالدوحة
قناة الدوري والكأس للوالي: اذهب بقضيتك ضد النيلين للسودان


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(الأسياد)
موقع البايرن: البافاري فاز علي المريخ 2/0 من باب المجاملة
الهلال يواصل تحضيراتة ويتدرب امس علي ملعبين بمشاركة كل اللاعبين
كاريكا ينخرط في التدريبات ويتعهد بقيادة الازرق لموسم البطولات
النابي يكشف برنامجه لتدريب الهلال من خلال مؤتمر صحفي اليوم
الهلال يكتفي بالحصة الصباحية اليوم ويتأهب للمغادرة الي الدوحة غدا
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(اليوم التالي)
مباراة الهلال والاسماعيلي مهددة بالإلغاء
الهلال يرفع وتيرة الاعداد .. والاطار الفني يركز علي الجانب البدني
المريخ يعود للتدريبات علي فترتين .. وعمليات تأهيل شاملة للقلعة الحمرا(آخر لحظة)
الوالي: المريخ والهللا سيلتقيان بالدوحة
انضباط وروح معنوية عالية في تدريبات الهلال
حداثة يتعاقد رسميا مع اكسبريس عطبرة .. واهلي شندي يقابل المنتخب الاولمبي غدا(السوداني)
المدير التنفيذي لبايرن ميونخ: جوارديولا لعب بكل قوتة امام المريخ
لجنة التحقيق مع المدينة تسلم توصياتها لعطا المنان .. شركة سوداني تطلب رعاية المريخ حتي نهاية الموسم
الهلال يترقب وصول تأشيرات الدخول الي الدوحة .. والفريق يخوض اربعة تجارب ودية
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الطريفي الصديق: المريخ نقل ثقافة جديدة للسودان


اليوم 09:32 AM
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم اشاد نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الطريفي الصديق بالمريخ و قال بانه نقل ثقافة جديدة للسودان و قدم مستوى مميز في مباراته امام بايرن ميونخ و اجبر المواقع و المنتديات و موقع الفيفا على الاشادة به مشيرا الى انهم توقعوا بروز المريخ بهذا المستوى لانه فريق محترم و سبق له البروز بشكل لافت للانظار امام اندية كبيرة و له بصمة في القارة الافريقية 
الهدف 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اثيوبي المريخ شيمليس : لو واجه بايرن اي فريق غير المريخ من افريقيا لكسبه 10/صفر


اليوم 09:11 AM
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم قال نجم المريخ الجديد و مهاجم المنتخب الاثيوبي شيمليس بيكيلي بان المريخ قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى امام بطل العالم و اكد بيكيلي بان الفريق الالماني وجد منافسا قويا ولو واجه اي فريق في افريقيا غير المريخ لفاز عليه بـــ(10/صفر) و اشاد
الاثيوبي بزملائه اللاعبين و قال بانهم كانو ابطالا 
الصدي 

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*بهدوء...
علم الدين هاشم
مباريات اوربية بالكوم !
منذ ان تم انشاء اكاديمية اسباير فى الدوحه وهناك تزايد فى اقبال الاندية الاوربية على اقامة معسكراتها الشتوية فى قطر خاصة خلال هذه الفترة بين نهاية ديسمبر ومطلع شهر يناير من العام الجديد , فالاكاديمية التى تعتبر الاولي فى الشرق الاوسط تضم عدد من الملاعب الخضراء وكافة المرافق الاخرى اضافة الى وجود فندقين داخل المساحة التى تقام عليها مبانى الاكاديمية حيث لاتحتاج هذه الاندية الى وسائل للنقل من والى الملاعب وانما يمكن عبور المسافة بالاقدام من مقر الفندق الى ملاعب التدريب فضلا عن وجود مستشفى اسبيتار الذى يعتبر ايضا الاول فى الشرق الاوسط من حيث الجاهزية بكافة المعدات التى يستخدمها الاطباء فى علاج اصابات الملاعب وهو مكتمل من كل الجوانب البشرية والتقنية ويضم مجموعة من اشهر الاطباء فى هذا المجال ويستقبل المستشفى عدد كبير من نجوم الاندية الاوربية وكذلك العربية الذين يقصدونه للعلاج واجراء العمليات الجراحية الدقيقة فى كل عام . 
فى هذا العام استقبلت ملاعب الاكاديمية معسكرات لاندية بايرن ميونيخ وهى المرة الثالثة على التوالي التى يزور فيها النادى الالمانى الدوحه , وكذلك مواطنه نادى شالكه الذى حضر للمرة الثالثة ايضا وغدا الثلاثاء يتوقع حضور نادى زينيت الروسي ومن بعده سالزبورغ النمساوى هذا الى جانب اندية مثل باريس سان جرمان وريال مدريد اللذان شاركا فى مباراة ودية بالدوحه الا انهما فضلا ايضا الاقامة معا فى فنادق اكاديمية اسباير والتدريب فى الملاعب الملحقة بالاكاديمية ,, معظم هذه الاندية الاوربية تحضر للدوحه بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة المحددة للاندية القطرية وانطلاق مباريات القسم الثانى من دورى نجوم قطر وبالتالى يصبح من الصعب على الاندية القطرية التبارى مع الاندية الاوربية خلال الفترة المذكورة , لهذا تلجأ الشركات المنظمة لهذه المعسكرات البحث عن بدائل اخرى بدعوة اندية من خارج قطر كما هو الحال فى مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ وماسيعقب هذه المباراة من مواجهات ودية اخرى بين المريخ وزينيت الروسي يوم 18 من يناير الحالي وايضا ضد سالزبورغ النمساوى يوم 27 من الشهر نفسه ,, فهناك صعوبة فى اداء مباريات ودية مع الاندية القطرية بدليل ان نادى شالكه الالمانى فى معسكره الاخير لم تتوفر له سوى مباراة واحدة ضد فريق الغرافة بعدما ماكان مقررا ان يؤدى مباراة ثانية ضد اهلى شندى الذى اعتذر عن الحضور للدوحه فى مطلع الشهر الحالي .
اعتقد ان انديتنا المريخ والهلال وغيرها من الاندية التى درجت على اقامة معسكرات خارجية امامها فرصة ذهبية للتفكير الجاد مستقبلا فى اقامة معسكراتها بالدوحه خلال الفترة من شهر يناير الحالي وبالتنسيق مع الشركات الراعيه لمعسكرات الاندية الاوربية من اجل الحصول على فرص الاحتكاك معها والاستفادة الفنية والاعلامية وقد ألمح الى ذلك وكيل شركة بافاريا محمد محسن الذى اشار فى مؤتمره الصحفى الاخير فى الدوحه انهم على استعداد لتقديم عروض للاندية السودانية بعد النجاح الذى حققه المريخ والحضور الجماهيرى الكبير من الجالية السودانية فى مباراة بايرن ميونيخ , علما بان مسؤول شركة بافاريا كان قد كشف عن اتصالات تمت مع الاهلى والزمالك المصريين للتبارى ضد بايرن ميونيخ قبل ان يقع الاختيار على نادى المريخ .
المستوى المتطور لاندية شمال افريقيا سواء فى تونس والمغرب واحتكارها المستمر للبطولات الافريقية هو مردود طبيعى لاحتكاك هذه الاندية مع الفرق الاوربية التى كانت فى السابق تهرب من شتاء اوربا و موجات العواصف الثلجية الى شمال افريقيا فى تونس والمغرب قبل ان تتحول فى السنوات الاخيرة الى الدوحه ودبى اللتان تنعمان باجواء محفزة للاوربيين وبنية تحتية مكتملة من كل النواحى فضلا عن الاقبال الجماهيرى الكبير من عشاق كرة القدم من كافة الجاليات الموجودة فى قطر والامارات وهى كلها عوامل مهمة جدا لانجاح المعسكرات وتحقيق العائد المادى للشركات الراعية المنظمة لهذه المعسكرات . 
على انديتنا ان ترتقى بمستوى تفكيرها قليلا نحو الاحترافية فى التعامل بجدية مع الشركات المتخصصة فى تنظيم معسكرات ومباريات الاندية الاوربية للخروج من المحلية بدلا من ان تظل عمرها كله اسيرة لاعلام متعصب وجاهل لايفقه سوى زرع الكراهية والبغضاء فى الوسط الرياضى .
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*إن فوكس

نجيب عبدالرحيم

س ش د .. آفة تهدد الرياضة !



كرة القدم هي الرياضة الأكثر شعبية وشهرة وجمالاً وأكثر الرياضيات التي تشهد انتشار عدد من الظواهر السلبية مثل المنشطات والكباري والتلاعب بنتائج المباريات ورشاوى الحكام والعنف المتعمد والتعصب المقيت الذي يؤدي إلى الشغب وينتج عنه كوارث ووصولا إلى ظاهرة السحر والشعوذة والدجل والكجور والتكتيف بلغة أهل الرياضة في السودان. 



المجنونة الساحرة المستديرة أم الألعاب لا شك أنها لعبة جميلة وأنيقة ولها متعه خاصة وإثارة ناتجة عن التنافس القوي بين اللاعبين والمدربين والجماهير على كافة الأصعدة، واستطاعت أن تحقق السلام والجمال على الأرض وتعتمد على التنافس الشريف وبذل الجهد المقدر من أجل تحقيق الفوز بمعنى الوسيلة أو الغاية النزيهة للوصول إلى الهدف المنشود، فهي منظومة رياضة لا توجد فيها أحزاب حرب أو سلام ولا مسلمين ولا كفار ولا وطنيين ولا خونة فديمقراطية وأهلية الرياضة تبعدها عن السياسة وغيرها.

ونظراً لأهمية هذه اللعبة التنافسية فقد ذهب البعض إلى ما هو أبعد من حد التنافس الشريف داخل المستطيل الأخضر، مستخدماً السحر أو (التكتيف) من قبل الفكي أو العرافين والمشعوذين و ضاربي الرمل و قارئي الفناجين والكف الذين يوعدون الفرق بكسب المباريات الحاسمة مقابل مبلغ مالي كبير يتم الإتفاق عليه بين الطرفين كل ملاعب العالم حتى وصل إلى المونديال العالمي.



رغم تطور الدول الإفريقية والعربية في لعبة كرة القدم على صعيد الأندية والمنتخبات لكنها تؤمن بأعمال السحر والشعوذة ولم يقتصر الأمر على هذه الدول في هذا الجانب بل أصبح مستشر في كل ملاعب العالم حتى وصل إلى مونديال كأس العالم ولقد شاهدنا الكثير من الطقوس في المدرجات خلال المنافسات الإفريقية وللأسف الشديد أنديتنا تؤمن بهذه الخرافات والخزبعلات وتتعامل مع الفكي الذي يقوم بعمل التكتيف والكجور وكل أدوات السحر( الحجبات والبخرات والحصحاص والملح) وغيرها من أجل تحقيق الفوز على الفرق المنافسة وقد تعددت هذه الوسائل فهناك ما يتم داخل الملعب وخارجه بأساليب مختلفة، فهذه الأعمال الشيطانية التي لا تمت للرياضة بصلة ولا يمكن أن تحقق أي نتيجة والمقولة الشهيرة تقول كذب المنجمون وإن صدقوا ليست حديثاً نبوياً، وإن كان معناها صحيحاً.



الفوز يأتي بالإعداد المنظم والتكتيك والتكنيك العالي والاجتهاد والخطط المدروسة ومعيار العطاء الذي يقدمه الفريق ومهارات اللاعبين في إحراز الأهداف ولا يتأتى ببخرات الفكي أو الحصحاص أو الملح الذي يحمله اللاعبين داخل الملعب أو الرجلة التي يمسح بها اللاعبين أجسامهم أو الصلاة عشرين مرة أو مليون أو ذبح مئات القرابين قبل المباراة وبالنسبة لغير المسلمين لو رسم اللاعب مائة صليب على وجهه وصدره وكتفه ومهما عمل فكل هذه الأفعال لا تنفع فيها محسوبية ولا واسطة ولن تجدي في رشوة علم الغيب الذي يعلمه الله وحده ولا شريك له. 





ممارسة أعمال الدجل والشعوذة آفة خطيرة تهدد الرياضة وخاصة كرة القدم بل وتهدد إستقرار المجتمع وتفرق بين الأهل والأصدقاء والزوج وزوجته وتمزق أواصر الألفة والمحبة بينهم وتتنافي مع قيم ديننا الحنيف ودائماً يلجأ إليها ضعاف النفوس ظناً منهم بتحقيق أمانيهم عن طريق هذا العمل الشيطاني.



وختاماً أتمنى من المسؤولين في أنديتنا الذين يصرفون المليارات في التعاقد مع المدربين الكبار وتسجيل اللاعبين وإقامة المعسكرات في ربوع الوطن وخارجه بالإضافة إلى الإتحادات الرياضية المختلفة الكبيرة والصغيرة أن لا يلجأون إلى هذه الأعمال المنافية لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف ويتذكرون إن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو العالم بالغيب وحده.

س – سحر – ش- شعوذة - د- دجل

لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك

[email protected]
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*غوارديولا : استفدت من المريخ و نجومه رائعون جدا

اليوم 09:07 AM
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم اشاد مدرب بايرن ميونخ بالمريخ و قال بانه قدم له تجربة قوية خاصة ان الاحمر لعب معه كرة افريقية عنيفة و قال بان نجومه رائعون و استفاد من التجربة التي خاضها مع الاحمر و كانت اشبه بالمباريات التنافسية و تمنى الاسباني ان تتكرر تجربة المريخ اليوم امام الكويت الكويتي مشيرا الى ان مثل تلك التجارب تخدم الاندية قبل المسابقات الدولية 
الهدف 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الاسماعيلي يواجه منتخب البحر الاحمر بالاربعاء

اليوم 09:46 AM
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم تقرر ان يواجه الاسماعيلي المصري يوم بعد غد الاربعاء باستاد بورتسودان منتخب البحر الاحمر بدلا من الهلال الذي كان مقررا ان يواجهه الدراويش يوم غد الثلاثاء الا ان اعتذار الاخير ادى لبرمجة مباراة سريعة مع منتخب بورتسودان و الذي سيقوده المدرب حسون 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

موقع ريدبول سالسبورغ النمساوى يعلن عن مباراته امام المريخ  يوم 27 يناير



اعلن الموقع الرسمى لنادى ريدبول سالسبورغ بطل النمسا عن مباراة فريقة امام  المريخ فى يوم 27 يناير الجارى وجاء الاعلان مصحوب بخبر عن مباراة الفريق مع المريخ  السودانى.




الكبير  كبير  المريخ  فخرنا   وذنا في غربتنا  .. يكفي ان  سالني  زملاء العمل السعوديين وغيرهم
 عن  مباراة المريخ والبافاري  وعن قوة الاداء  ورفعوا راسنا عاليا  مريخي وافتخر 

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تقسيمة مشتركة بين لاعبي المريخ والهلال

يستضيف النادي الاهلي القطري تحت رعاية رئيس النادي الشيخ احمد بن حمد ال ثاني وسعادة سفير السودان بدولة قطر اليوم الثقافي السوداني عصر الجمعة 17 يناير ويتضمن فعاليات ثقافية وفنية ورياضية , ومن بينها مهرجان كروي يشمل تقسيمة مشتركه من لاعبي المريخ والهلال , وقد يشارك بعض  قدامي اللاعبين من الفريقين  فى المهرجان .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا ابوالبنات على الاضافة


الخندقاوي: انا هلالابي دعمت المريخ من منطلق قومي واسعي لمواجهة الهلال وبرشلونة بالدوحة

حلم الصفراب مباراة

موقع البايرن: البافاري فاز علي المريخ 2/0 من باب المجاملة

وانتم مالكم بيخصكم فى شنو 


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*قطر القطري يتكفل باستضافة تمارين المريخ حتى نهاية المعسكر
جهود جبارة لرابطة المريخ بقطر
اليوم 10:26 AM
كفر و وتر / الدوحة / خاص / تكفل نادي قطر القطري باستضافة تمارين فريق المريخ الاول لكرة القدم حتى نهاية معسكر الفريق الحالي بالدوحة القطرية ، وذلك من خلال جهود مقدرة قامت بها لجنة الملاعب برابطة المريخ بقطر .
الجدير بالذكر ان رابطة المريخ بالدوحة ومن خلال مكاتبها المختلفة لعبت دوراً كبيرا ومقدرا في زيارة الفريق الحالية بقطر وهو الامر الذي وجد الشكر والثناء من مجلس ادارة النادي بقيادة جمال الوالي وكافة الجماهير المريخية اضافة إلى الاعلام الرياضي في السودان بكافة أطيافه 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين
ابو البنات .. محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلمووووا الاحباء ابو البنات ومحمد كمال على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ريدبول النمساوي يكتسح زنويمو التشيلي ويوجه انذاراً شديد اللهجة للبايرن والمريخ 
يلتقيهما 18 و 27 الجاري بالدوحة



كفر و وتر / منذر محمد احمد / 

  في أولى مبارياته الودية في معسكره  الإعدادي التي يسعى من خلالها للحفاظ على لقب الدوري النمساوي حقق فريق ريد  بول سالزبورغ فوزاً كبيراً على نادي زنويمو (عاشر بالدوري التشيكي)  بثمانية أهداف دون مقابل في مباراة كانت فيها الهيمنة كاملة للنادي  النمساوي.
أحرز للنادي النمساوي كل من أندرياس أولمر في الدقيقة الخامسة ومن ضربة  جزاء سوريانو في الدقيقة الثامنة وأضاف البرازيلي ألان هدفين في الدقيقة  الثالثة والعشرون والدقيقة الثانية والثلاثون ومن ضربة جزاء أحرز اللاعب  يونوف في الدقيقة السابعة والثلاثون وفي الدقيقة الوحدة والأربعون كامبل  لينهي العرس التهديفي في الشوط الأول من المباراة كريستيان شويغلير في  الدقيقة الخامسة والأربعون ، وفي شوط المباراة الثاني قام المدير الفني  للنادي النمساوي بتغيير إحدى عشر لاعبا أظهروا إنضباطا وتشكيلة متضامنة  حافظت على هيمنة نادي ريد بول على ما تبقى من مجريات المباراة ، وبعد دقائق  معدودة أحرز اللاعب روبرت زولجش في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الثاني لينهي  بذلك عرس من التهديف.
لم يشترك في المباراة المدافع الغاني إسحاق فورساة لإصابة في الركبة قد  تبعده عن الملاعب زمنا طويل وستيفان هيرلاند المصاب أيضا في ركبته.
وينتظر ان يقابل البطل النمساوي في 18 الجاري ببطل العالم للأندية بايرن  ميونخ ومن ثم السفر إلى الدوحة لتكملة معسكره الإعدادي هناك وملاقاة نادي  المريخ بطل الدوري السوداني في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد : المباراة تاريخية من حيث الكم والكيف

 

علق عبد الصمد نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس  القطاع الرياضي ورئيس البعثة على مباراة فريقه امام بايرن ميونخ التي جرت  باستاد الدوحة وقال انها مباراة تاريخية من حيث الكم والكيف وقال ان مواجهة  بطل اوروبا والعالم تعتبر شرفا كبيرا مؤكدا بان المباراة تدخل ضمن الاعداد  لمباريات الدوري والاستحقاقات الافريقية مؤكدا بان فريقه لم يأت لكسب  النتائج ولكن لكسب الاحتكاك وقال ان فريقه ادى مباراة كبيرة بشهادة مدرب  البايرن غارديولا مدرب البايرن الذي قام بتغيير خطته في المباراة.

واكد عبد الصمد بانهم سعداء بالمباراة  كاستهلالية جيدة للبطولة الافريقية بالاضافة الي المباراة الودية القادمة  امام الفريقين فريق سيواجه كمبالا سيتي في البطولة الافريقية يوم 9 فبراير  القادم وقال ان المعسكر ممتاز وتتوفر فيه كل سبل الراحة واشاد بالاتحاد  القطري واللجنة الاولمبية القطرية اللذان وفرا كافة احتياجات المعسكر وعبر  عبد الصمد في ختام حديثه بانهم سعداء بان قطر ستكون قبلة للاندية العربية  والاوروبية وهذا شرف كبير لها وللدول العربية باسرها وذلك بفضل الامكانات  الكبيرة والبنيات التحتية المتوفرة واكد عبد الصمد بان قطر دولة قائدة في  مجال الرياضة وان ادارتها لملف كاس العالم وفوزها بتنظيم كاس العالم 2022  يعتبر مفخرة وقطر اهل لذلك.
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكور ابوالبنات
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*وايضا الرائع محمد كمال
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكورين الاخوين
ابو البنات .. محمد كمال



تسلم الراائع الدلميت
لاشكر علي واجب

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلمووووا الاحباء ابو البنات ومحمد كمال على الابداعات




الله يسلمك كسلااااااااااااااااوي
ومشكووووووووور ع الاضافات

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الخليل 9
					

وايضا الرائع محمد كمال



انت الارووووووووووووع الخليل
تســــــــــــــــــــــلم
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*رديف المريخ يكسب اولي تجاربة الودية

فاز فريق رديف المريخ على فريق الفيحاء من رابطة الحاج يوسف بنتيجة 2-صفر فى المباراة الودية التى لعبت عصر الاحد بالملعب الرديف فى اخر تحاربه الويده استعدادا لمباريات دوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز الذى ينطلق يوم الجمعة القادم 17- يناير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


غوارديولا يدلي بالمثيرويؤكد: تكتيك المريخ افادني
الزعيم يواصل اعداده المكثف .. وكروجر يصحح اخطاء مباراة البايرن
اصابة اكرم الهادي واللاعب يقابل الطبيب االيوم .. والوالي يعلن مقابلة الهلال وديا بالدوحة
بملعب الأهلي القطري .. المريخ يتدرب على فترتين اليوم
صحح اخطاء مباراة البايرن .. الزعيم يؤدي حصة تدريبية مسائية ساخنة
يتم تحديدها اليوم .. المريخ يبحث عن تجارب ودية مع للأندية القطرية
مباراة البايرن لفتت انتباه العالم .. الصادق المهدي: الوالي رئيس استثنائي 
غوارديولا : تجربة المريخ كانت جيدة
في حواره مع صحيفة العرب القطرية .. جمال الوالي : سنواجه الهلال بالدوحة واستضافة قطر لكاس العالم مفخرة للامة العربية
مدير الاتصال بشركة سوداني يكشف الكثير ل (الزعيم )من الدوحة
يقابل الطبيب اليوم .. اكرم الهادي يتعرض لاصابة
جرى تحت اجواء باردة .. اللياقة تسيطر على مران المريخ الصباحي والنجوم يتدربون بروح معنوية عالية
ابراهومة : انضباط اللاعبين ساعد على سير العمل بصورة جيدة وننتظر المزيد للوصول الى مانريد
مدير الاتصال بشركة سوداني يكشق الكثير للزعيم من الدوحة .. هاشم البدري : توقعنا نجاح مواجهة بايرن في كل جوانبها والاحمر خرج بمكاسب لاتحصى
مدرب البايرن يتحدث للصحفيين بالدوحة .. غوارديولا : تجربة بطل السودان افادتنا كثيرا وجدية الخصم جعلتني اخوض مواجهة حقيقية .. ارضية الملعب لم تكن جيدة والجانب الايسر للمريخ كان قويا واجبرني على اجراء تغييرات .. سنغادر قطر اليوم وقضينا لحظات جميلة لن انساها وستظل عالقة بذاكرتي الى الابد
والي دار الرياضة يوجه رسالة للاعلاميين من داخل الزعيم .. كمال افرو : 120 مليار لاتسوي شيئا امام مقابلة بايرن ميونخ والمريخ بقى عالمي .. الاحمر عكس صورة زاهية عن السودان وادعو حملة الاقلام للابتعاد عن المناكفات فالرياضة محبة واخاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غوارديولا يشيد بالمريخ .. والوالي يفتح النار علي مروجي الشائعات
كروجر يوافق علي خوض تجربة رابعة .. وشيمليس يؤكد : لو واجه البافاري اي نادٍ افريقي لفاز بالعشرة
رئيس المريخ يسخر من الشائعات
وينفي خرق اتفاقية الجنتلمان مع الهلال
الوالي يتحدث للعرب القطرية
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يوافق على خوض تجربة رابعة
الاحمر يؤدي حصتين على ملعب المرخية
الجنرال ينتظر مكاسب من لقاء زنت
كروجر يكثف التدريبات
لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يؤدون بحماس ويتأهبون لمنازلة زنت
المريخ يلعب امام الهلال في مهرجان الاهلي 
بعثة المريخ تتابع اخبار زنجبار والكويت
لقاء كمبالا سيتي يستاثر بالاهتمام .. الالماني يضع ترتيبات مواجهة بطل يوغندا 
سكسك يهنئ اكرم
غوارديولا : الاحمر قدم لنا تجربة جيدة
البافاري يواجه الكويت الكويتي الليلة 
سكرتير  المريخ يتحدث عن مكاسب الاحمر من لقاء لطل اوروبا .. طارق عثمان : بافاريا  رتبت اللقاء ومباراتنا امام البايرن تختلف عن مواجهة الكويت
شيمليس : اي فريق في افريقيا كان سيخسر بعشرة اهداف امام البافاري
يخطط لمفاجاة الجميع .. العجب يخضع الى برنامج خاص وينفذ تدريبات شاقة
تسلم معدات من مصر .. اهلي الخرطوم يستقبل المعد النفسي بكري الفاتح
الهلال يواصل استعداداته
المريخ يؤدي حصتين على ملعب المرخية
كروجر يكثف التدريبات ويخضع اللاعبين الى برنامج بدني قاسي وكاستن يتولى مهمة اعداد الحراس
لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يؤدون بحماس ويتاهبون لمنازلة زنت الروسي واجواء جيدة في تحضيرات الاحمر
الالماني يثني على اداء اللاعبين امام بايرن ميونخ ويطالبهم بالاستمرار في الاجادة ويحثهم على تناسي التالق امام البافاري
سكسك يهنئ اكرم الهادي ونجم مانديلا يمتدح جبل الجليد وعبد الصمد يستعيد ذكريات كاس الكؤوس الافريقية
المدرب الاسباني يمنح المريخ شهادة كبيرة
غوارديولا  : الاحمر قدم لنا تجربة جيدة والمباراة لم تخل من الالعاب الخشنة ..   لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء ضغطوا على مهاجمينا والدفاع الاحمر تعامل بحسم ..  ارضية ملعب السد سيئة واتلتيكو مدريد افضل فرق الليغا حاليا وروبن  وشفانيشتايغر اقتربا من العودة .. اللعب القوي طبيعي في كرة القدم وتخوفت  من عنف المريخ قبل المباراة وخط هجومنا كان ضعيفا في الجهة اليسرى
بلة يوسف يصدر قرارا بتعيين ثلاثة اعضاء في مجلس المريخ
لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يتابعون مباراة البافاري امام بطل كاس الاتحاد الاسيوي وتلميذ مورينهو في الدوحة
الجهاز الفني يوافق على خوض تجربة امام ناد قطري .. وعبد الصمد يجتمع بادارة الاهلي القطري
الاحمر يشارك في مهرجان الاهلي ويخوض مباراة استعراضية امام الهلال وجماهير الجالية تتابع تحضيرات الزعيم
الجنرال ينتظر مكاسب اكبر من لقاء زنت والالماني يعتبر مواجهة الروسي تحضير مثالي لكمبالا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


غوارديولا: المريخ فريق متميز ولاعبوه رائعون
الوالي: من يتهمونني بإستخدام اموال الدولة اصحاب خيال مريض .. (سوداني) تنتظر رد ادارة الزعيم .. العالمي يواجه الهلال في مباراة مهرجانية
المريخ يعود للتدريبات على فترتين صباح ومساء امس
الهدف تكشف تفاصيل جديدة بخصوص نقل النيلين لمواجهة العالمي
العالمي و(بافاريا) يعقدان شراكة دائمة
4 ساعات فقط بين التدريب الصباحي والمسائي
تقسيمة بين العالمي والهلال في مهرجان الاهلي القطري
كروجر: مواجهة زينت اختبار حقيقي
غوارديولا : المريخ فريق متميز ولاعبوه رائعون
اكرم يشكو من (العضلة الضامة)
في حوار مطول مع صحيفة العرب القطؤية .. جمال الوالي : من يتهمونني باستخدام اموال الدولة لدعم المريخ اصحاب خيال مريض
جمال الوالي : حصلنا على عوائد مجزية من شركة الاتصال القطرية ومن سوداني
الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر : مواجهة المريخ تختلف عن مباراة البافاري والكويت الكويتي
الطريفي: المريخ نقل ثقافة جديدة للكرة السودانية
في حواره مع الهدف .. هاشم البدري : سوداني لن ترعى الممتاز وننتظر رد المريخ
مدير الاتصال المؤسسي بشركة سوداني : اعترف بعض معايير جائزة نجومية المباريات غير واضحة
صباح امس على ارضية ملعب المرخية .. التحضيرات البدنية سيدة الموقف في تدريب العالمي
كروجر : انتقلنا للمرحلة الاصعب في التدريبات وعيننا على مواجهة كمبالا سيتي
استياء في المريخ وغضب في بافاريا  وخطوات قانونية في الطريق .. الهدف تكشف القصة الكاملة : الدوري والكاس والنيلين وعد من لايملك لمن لايستحق


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر
خيارات كروجر والإعلام

* في العام 2009، كانت مختلف قطاعات المريخ تحتفي بإنتدابات النادي في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية التي سبقت إنطلاقة ذلك الموسم حينما عزز الأحمر صفوفه بالتعاقد مع نجم إنييمبا وأحد أفضل لاعبي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وقتها النيجيري ستيفن وارغو ومواطنه كلتشي أوسونوا إلى جانب لاعب المحور المالي لاسانا فانيه والمدافع بوكادر ديالو إلى جانب العديد من النجوم الوطنيين يتقدمهم راجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر.
* وقتها كان الألماني مايكل كروجر نفسه مدرباً للمريخ منذ العام 2008 الذي قاد خلاله الجنرال الفرقة الحمراء لتحقيق ثنائية الدوري والكأس منهياً إحتكار الهلال للقب الممتاز لخمس سنوات متتالية، كما قدم الزعيم مشواراً قارياً رائعاً حالت في النهاية نقطة وحيدة دون وصول المريخ لنهائي تلك النسخة من بطولة الكونفيدرالية حيث ذهبت بطاقة مجموعة المريخ للنجم الساحلي رغم تفوق زعيم السودان على النادي التونسي في المواجهات المباشرة إلا أن أبناء سوسة تفقوا بأفضلية نقطة وحيدة.
* وأذكر أن قرعة البطولات الأفريقية للأندية فرضت على المريخ بدء مشواره في نسخة العام 2009 من دوري الأبطال الأفريقي من محطة التمهيدي حيث أوقعته في مواجهة أتراكو الرواندي ليقام لقاء الذهاب بالسودان على أن يرحل الأحمر لأداء مواجهة الإياب برواندا.
* وقبل المباراة الأولى كان كثيرون من أنصار الأحمر وقبل ذلك إعلامييه ينتظرون أن يدفع الجنرال الألماني في موقعة أتراكو بنجوم التسجيلات خاصة الأجانب بقيادة الثنائي كلتشي ووارغو إلا أن كروجر كان له رأي آخر حيث إختار تشكيلة ضمت كل من: محمد كمال في حراسة المرمى والرباعي بله جابر، سفاري، أمير دامر وموسى الزومة في الخط الخلفي والرباعي لاسانا فانيه، مجاهد أحمد، بدر الدين قلق وإيداهور في خط الوسط والثنائي فيصل العجب وهيثم طمبل في المقدمة الهجومية في الوقت الذي أبقى فيه الألماني كلاً من كلتشي ووارغو وراجي ومصعب وديالو وبقية نجوم التسجيلات على الدكة ومثل لاسانا فانيه الإستثناء الوحيد بعد أن دفع به كروجر منذ البداية.
* المباراة وقتها إنتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف بعد أن كان الأحمر متقدماً بثنائية نظيفة حتى ما قبل ربع ساعة من النهاية قبل أن يفاجئ جوزيف كاباغامبي المريخ وأنصاره بهدف من تسديدة بعيدة المدى لخبطت الحسابات وجعلت الصحف وكتاب الرأي الحُمر يفتحون النار في الأيام التي تلت لقاء الذهاب على كروجر ووصفه بالمدرب الفاشل وصاحب القدرات المتواضعة إحتجاجاً على وضعه لنجوم التسجيلات على الدكة.
* تفكير كروجر وتبريره للتوليفة التي دفع بها أن الوقت الذي فصل بين إنطلاقة تحضيرات الفريق ومواجهة أتراكو كان ضيقاً ولا يسمح بحدوث القدر الكافي من الإنسجام بين القدامى والجدد ولذلك إختار عناصر التجانس بينها حاضر بظهور لاعب وحيد من الجدد وهو لاسانا لأن إشراك العديد من نجوم التسجيلات من شأنه إحداث خلل في أداء المجموعة وفي نهاية المطاف وكالعادة كسب الألماني القدير الرهان وأكد للجميع أن فكره كان صائباً حينما قاد المريخ للتأهل بتعادل سلبي إياباً بتوليفة قوامها أيضاً القدامى ثم بدأ بعد ذلك في الإعتماد على الجدد بشكل تدريجي في مباريات الممتاز قبل أن تطيح به الحملة الإعلامية الشرسة والتي أثرت على الجمهور بعد أن كونت رأياً عاماً سالباً يشكك في قدرات كروجر الذي تمت إقالته بعد تعادل أمام الهلال في الجولة الثالثة.
* ذلك السيناريو المخيف طاف بذهني وأنا أقلب شريطة ودية المريخ الأولى أمام بايرن ميونخ التي دفع خلالها كروجر بإثنين فقط من الجدد في توليفته الأساسية وهما باسيرو وتراوري مع إبقاء كل من مالك وشيمليس وعنكبة على دكة البدلاء للمحافظة على الإنسجام خاصة مع تبقي أقل من شهر على ذهاب التمهيدي أمام كمبالا ما يشير إلى أن المدرب الألماني ينوي الإعتماد على المجموعة القديمة أمام الفريق الأوغندي بإضافة لاعب أو إثنين من الجدد وهو ما يمكن أن يثير غضب بعض كُتاب الرأي وفئة من المشجعين ممن يرغبون في رؤية الجدد في التوليفة.
* إعادة تلك القصة في الوقت الحالي تحديداً يمثل أمراً غاية في الأهمية للتذكير بالسلبيات التي ظلت تقلل من نسبة نجاحات الأحمر خاصة قارياً قبل بداية الموسم الجديد ليتم تلافيها وتجاوزها من خلال وقفة كل قطاع من القطاعات مع نفسه وفي إعتقادي أن الإعلام تحديداً ينتظره دور كبير في هذا الجانب ليراجع النهج الذي ظل ينتهجه على مدى سنوات ماضية درج خلالها على أن يمثل معول الهدم الرئيسي للإستقرار التدريبي وعنصر الخطر الأكبر على الأجواء المحيطة بفريق كرة القدم والتي كانت تسممها الآراء التي تتدخل في الشأن الفني وتسعى لفرض خيارات بعينها على الأجهزة الفنية بصورة كانت تنعكس على الجمهور بشكل يضغ ضغوطاً كبيرة على الطاقم الفني وهو سيناريو كان ينتهي في كل مرة بإقالة مدرب وتعيين آخر مكانه ليتم إقالته بذات الطريقة التي جعلت المريخ يدور في ساقية واحدة وحلقة مفرغة لسنوات طويلة.
* المريخ مؤهل لتحقيق نجاحات كبيرة وأعتقد أن كروجر أقنع الكل بقدراته المدهشة التي تفرض على الجميع تركه يعمل بهدوء في الموسم الجديد وفق ما يراه مناسباً من خيارات سواء على مستوى التكتيك أو طريقة اللعب أو التوليفة وجميع التفاصيل الفنية ودعمه في كل الأحوال والكف عن عادة محاسبة المدربين بالقطعة حتى نوفر للفريق أجواء هادئة ومناخاً ملائماً وبيئة محفزة للنجاح وتحقيق البطولات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
جمهور تاريخي!!

×الجمهور الذي شجع المريخ خلال جولة البفاري التاريخية يستحق وقفة اجلال لما قدمه من دعم معنوي للاعبين طوال فترة اللقاء،بشكل جعل المدرب الأفضل في العالم غوارديولا يشبه اجواء اللقاء بأجواء البوندسليغا.

×ما نود قوله تعليقاً علي الاداء المبشر الذي قدمه اللاعب رقم(12)هو أن المريخ يفتقد لعدد من الصفات التشجيعية علي ارضية ملعبه بأم درمان،وتلك الصفات تلاشت خلال جولة البايرن الاخيرة،ما يعني ضرورة استفادة المريخاب من دروس التي قدمها جمهور المريخ بالدوحة.

×أولي الرسائل التي بثها جمهور المريخ بالدوحة هي ضرورة ترك اللاعبين يؤدون المباراة بثقة عالية،حتي يتسني لهم تنفيذ خطة المدرب علي اكمل وجه،ونقول ذلك لان المريخاب من خلال شجيعهم للمريخ في القلعة الحمراء يضغطون علي اللاعبين بشكل كبير مما يجعل الفريق يؤدي بسلبية احيانا كثيرة خوفا من لعنة الجمهور.

×جمهور المريخ يحب فريقه بشكل جنوني وتكفي الاشادة التي تلقاهاه المريخاب من المدرب العالمي اتوفستر،وعالمية اتوفستر لا نظنها محل جدل بالنسبة للهلالاب فالرجل درب منتخب توغو خلال كأس العالم2006،ما يقودنا مباشرة لتأكيد عالمية المريخ.

×نعود لحديث اتوفستر عن جمهور المريخ فالرجل وصف الجمهور الاحمر بالشرس، واستغرب من اسلوب الجمهور الاحمر بعدم تقبله للخسارة وذلك الامر ينفي الحقيقة التي تتحدث عن حسابات النصر والهزيمة التي ظلت سمة ترتبط بمباريات كرة القدم.

×ما اود الوصول اليه هو أن المريخاب مطالبون بعدم الضغط علي الفريق،ومن قبل ذكرتها في هذه المساحة،البطولات الافريقية لا تأتي علي طريقة المثل القائل(كسر رقبة)، وهنالك جانب اخر مهم فالجمهور السوداني يصر دائما علي مبدأ المقارنة بين نتائج المريخ والهلال خلال المباريات الافريقية(علي طريقة ما بنطير برانا).

×نتمني من جمهور المريخ الاهتمام بفريقه مع ترك الاهتمام بنتائج الهلال حتي وان تسني له كسر العقدة(الدولية)،في الاخير المريخ مطالب بالتجويد والعمل علي استمرار العالمية،وذلك الهدف يتطلب صبرا من الجمهور،مع ضرورة توفير الثقة في الفريق والمدرب بغض النظر عن النتائج.

×لا يوجد مدرب يبحث عن الخسارة لكن حسابات الكرة مبنية علي ثلاثة محاور(نصر-هزيمة-تعادل)،وفي احيان كثيرة تساعد الهزيمة المدربين علي تجويد العمل ويكفي تتويج المريخ بالثنائية المحلية عقب الخسارة من الهلال،وحينها كنت من أول المتحدثين عن نتيجة جولة القمة بشكل أيجابي،وحينها ذكرت بالحرف الواحد بأنها(قربان للبطولة)وقد كان.

×جولة المريخ العالمية الاخيرة اثبتت أن اللاعب المريخي يرجي منه الكثير،ونعتقد أن الظروف النفسية للاعب السوداني هشة وتتأثر بالنقد أو الاطراء لذا نطالب بالتوازن في الامور،وتلك الصفة متواجدة في الفرق العالمية،ومن يكذب ذلك عليه النظر للدوري الانجليزي.

×قد يقول احدهم بأن المقارنة بين الدوري الانجليزي والدوري السوداني تكاد تكون معدومة،لكن في الاخير من تشبه بقوم صار مثلهم،فلماذا لا يتشبه الجمهور المريخ بالجمهور الانجليزي الشرس في تعالمه والواقعي في حكمه الاخير علي النتائج.

×أتذكر قبل جولة المريخ ضد الاهلي شندي(الافريقية)ذهبت للقلعة الحمراء في صحبة
سُياح انجليز،احدهم يشجع ارسنال والثاني ليفربول،وما لفت نظري خلال تشجيعهم للمريخ خلال الجولة هو تعالي اصواتهم مع كل هجمة في ظل ترديدهم المتكرر لجملة(الاحمر قادم )بالانجليزية،وعندما أستفسرت عن سر ذلك قال لي احدهم بأن التشجيع مع الهجمة يزيد من فرص الفريق في التسجيل.

×لماذا لاننقل مثل هذه الثقافات التشجيعية للقلعة الحمراء،في الاخير المستفيد الاكبر هو المريخ،وهنالك نقطة مهمة يجب التطرق لها،وهي أن التشجيع الجماعي يقضي علي التنشنة والثرثرة المستمرة اثناء المباريات،ونعتقد أن الثرثرة والحديث عن مستويات اللاعبين داخل القلعة الحمراء يمثل طاقة سلبية يبعثها الجمهور لفريقه بدون قصد.

في القائم

×نحتاج لجمهور تاريخي حتي يتحسن مستوي المريخ للافضل من كل النواحي.

×محاولة تقيم اداء اللاعبين بالقطعة لن يفيد الفريق علي المستوي الجماعي.

×قبل ايام تحدثت في هذه المساحة عن ضرورة توفير روح المجموعة للاعبين،وجاءت فلسفة الالماني كروجر لتؤكد ضرورة النظر لتلك النقطة.

×حتى الفريق البفاري يؤدي بشكل جماعي وكلنا رأينا اليافع لوليان الذي سجل الهدف الاول يجد عناية خاصة من الزملاء خلال الجولة الاخيرة.

×روح المجموعة يجب تحويلها للمدرجات ومن ثم ستتحول للاعبين وهو الشيء الذي يبحث عن الالماني كروجر.

×خلال الموسم السابق ظل الجمهور المريخي ساخطا علي اداء بعض اللاعبين من بينهم المهاجم محمد موسي ولولا اصرار المدرب وروح المجموعة التي زرعها بين اللاعبين لما نجح اللاعب في تشكيل الاضافة خلال جولة النيل.

×الملاحظ لتصريحات كروجر قبل أنطلاق الموسم الجديد يجد ان الرجل قال(لا يوجد لاعب اساسي واخر احتياطي وإنما العطاء مقابل الفرصة)وتلك لعمري هي الجماعية المنشودة.

شبك خارجي

عالمية الجمهور الهــدف القادم!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر‬ يوافق على خوض تجربة رابعة

وافق الجهاز الفني للمريخ على خوض تجربة اعدادية رابعة ووضعها قبل لقاء ريدبول النمساوي وبعد مواجهة زنت الروسي وكان المريخ بدأ تجاربه بلقاء بايرن ميونخ الخميس وانتهى اللقاء بفوز البافاري وينتظر أن يحدد المريخ اسم النادي القطري الذي يلاعبه لاحقاً وتلقى الأحمر بعض العروض من أندية قطرية طلبت اللعب أمامه ودياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭ : ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺮﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺮﻛﺘﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﺟﺪﻳﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺮﻏﺒﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﺑﻤﻔﻬﻮﻡ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ .. ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺮﻛﺘﻪ ﺳﺘﺮﻋﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺯﻳﻨﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻭ ﺭﻳﺪﺑﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ، ﻧﻌﻢ ﺗﻘﺪﻣﻨﺎ ﺑﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭ ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الشيخ مدني (أبو القوانين) يكتب لـ (الإنتباهة):قراءة في مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ



 لم تعد كرة القدم مجرد نشاط تنافسي أو ودي يمارسه اللاّعبون داخل المستطيل  الأخضر.. بل تعدت ذلك بكثير، وذلك بإعلان الفيفا لأهداف أرحب للمنشط  مستغلة قي ذلك الشغف والعشق والالتزام من جانب مئات الملايين من البشر  الذين يمارسون اللعبة لاعبين وفنيين وإدرايين.. ومليارات من المشاهدين على  نطاق العالم.. وهذه طاقة هائلة هدفت الفيفا لتوظيفها في محاور بدأت بشعار  اللعب والتنافس النظيف.. ثم رفعت شعارات كرة القدم والتعليم.. كرة القدم  والصحة.. كرة القدم والبيئة.. كرة القدم والسلام.. وأخيراً عمّمت هدف نشاط  كرة القدم تحت شعار كرة القدم والمجتمع ليغطي النشاط حركة المجتمع في كل  محاورها.. وعلى سبيل المثال أصبح الاهتمام بالتعليم الأكاديمي للاعبين أحد  شروط ترخيص الأندية.. وأصبحت الحرب على المخدرات والمنشطات والتمييز  العنصري أو العرقي أو الديني من أولويات المجتمع الرياضي.. وانطلاقاً من  هذه المفاهيم فإن النظرة لأية مباراة تنافسية أو ودية إذا انحصرت في  التسعين دقيقة ووقائع ما يدور داخل الملعب خلالها ثم الاهتمام بالنتيجة  التي يسجلها تقرير حكم المباراة، نظرة قاصرة بكل المقاييس وتهزم كل الأهداف  الجميلة والنبيلة لكرة القدم كحركة مجتمع توحد العالم.. وهي نظرة على أقل  تقدير لا تسترعي الانتباه للآية الكريمة: «يا أيها الناس إنّا خلقناكم من  ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم»،  صدق الله العظيم.. ونلاحظ أن رب العالمين قد خاطب هنا كل الناس، وليس  المؤمنين أو المسلمين فحسب.
 ولهذه القناعة سعدت كثيراً بدعوة مجلس  المريخ لشخصي لمشاهدة المباراة الودية بين المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ الألماني  بطل أندية العالم في الدوحة.. وأبدأ وأقول إنني لم أكن إطلاقاً من الخائفين  من نتيجة المباراة.. وذلك ليس لأنني كنت أتوقع نتيجة مثل التي جاءت بها  المباراة «صفر/2».. وإنما كنت مهيئاً للأسوأ باعتبار أن النتيجة في حد  ذاتها ليست الهدف الرئيس للمباراة.. فواحدة من مشكلات ثقافتنا في الرياضة  أننا نعتبر الهزيمة ضرباً من ضروب الفضيحة.. وهذا ما يتعارض مع أهم عنصر في  ما ينبغي أن يتّسم به النشاط الرياضي ، وهو «الروح الرياضي».
 بعد هذه  المقدمة الطويلة أتحدث عن المباراة الودية بين المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ  الألماني التي جرت مساء الخميس الماضي وما حققته من أهداف ودروس.. ولعل أول  وأهم الدروس هو التعريف بالسودان أولاً وبفريق المريخ ثانياً وبمنشط كرة  القدم ثالثاً.. فقد ورد في الإعلام أن مدرب الفريق الألماني لم يسمع بفريق  اسمه المريخ.. وأقول إن هذه المعلومة تعتبر أخف عبارة في حقنا.. فكثير من  الأروبيين لم يسمعوا بالسودان كدولة مستقلة ذات سيادة.. وكنا عندما نسافر  لدول أوروبية نقابل بعض من يعتقدون أن السودان جزءاً من مصر.. أو السودان  ولاية في الهند.. ولقد عايشنا هذه الحقائق المرّة والمستفزة لمشاعرنا أكثر  من مرة.. بل أن كثيراً منهم يسمع عن السودان ما يروّج له أعداؤنا ، بأنه  بلد يأوي الإرهاب وبلد غير آمن.. وغير مستقر.. ولكن نستطيع الآن أن نقول  بكل فخر إن جراديولا وفريقه وكل من شاهد أو قرأ عن المباراة في ألمانيا وكل  العالم يعلم أن هناك قطراً اسمه السودان يلعب كرة القدم ويمثله في هذه  المباراة فريق اسمه المريخ.. خصوصاً أن المباراة قد حظيت بتغطية إعلامية  واسعة النطاق قبل وأثناء وبعد المباراة.
   الدرس الثاني هو تلاحم أبناء  الوطن في الخليج بكل قطاعاتهم.. فحول الحدث ذابت انتماءاتهم الرياضية  وخلافاتهم السياسية وفوارقهم المجتعية.. وكان الهتاف المدوي الذي هزّ  الاستاد «فوق.. فوق.. سوداننا فوق».. لقد كان التشجيع في تلك المباراة  متميّزاً ومذهلاً.. بدأ منذ دخول الفريق للملعب وتواصل حتى بعد نهاية  المباراة بسبع دقائق.. وشهدنا السعادة في وجوه الجميع.. وتحدث بعض الإخوة  للأخ سبدرات بأنهم هلالاب ولكنهم يشهدون بأن المريخ شرّف الوطن وشرّفهم   بوصفهم سودانيين.. وفي تقديري الخاص أن الفريق الألماني يكون قد تنبّه  للتميز في تشجيع تلك المباراة.. أما أنا شخصياً فقد خرجت من معايشتي للحدث  بأن علينا ديناً كبيراً نحو أبنائنا المغتربين في الجوانب الاجتماعية  والثقافية التي تربطهم بالوطن وتسعدهم.. وفي رأيي يجب أن نعمل لتكرار مثل  هذه المناسبات.
 الدرس الثالث هو أن التفوق جزء لا يتجزأ من طموح  الإنسان وتركيبته الفطرية.. فأي مجتمع أو أسرة أو فرد يحتفي بأي نجاح..  فالتلميذ الذي يأتي ترتيبه الأول في الصف.. أو الأول في المدرسة .. أو  الأول على مستوى الشهادة يكون لنجاحه أكثر من معنى له ولأسرته وللمجتمع  حوله.. ولولا التنافس في كل المجالات لما شهدت البشرية أي تطور يذكر..  ولذلك فمن يكون الأول على مستوى العالم فهذا تميّز يجعل الالتقاء معه أو  التعارف به أو منازلته شرفاً كبيراً ومصدر فخر وإعزاز بالمناسبة.. ولنا أن  نتخيل شعور لاعبينا وهم يجتهدون في مجاراة أفضل فريق على مستوى العالم..  شعور أكرم وهو يصد تهديفة لواحد من أفضل المهاجمين.. شعور هيثم وزملائه وهم  يتخطون تقدم لاعبي أفضل فريق.. شعور علي جعفر وأمير كمال وزملائهما وهم  دفاعاً عن مرماهم يمنعون تقدم أفضل اللاعبين في العالم..
 الدرس الرابع  هو النقلة النوعية التي يمكن أن تحدث لذهنية اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في  المباراة.. فقد أثبتت تجاربنا في السودان أن الكرة السودانية قد استفادت من  تجارب الاحتكاك مع فرق تفوقنا إمكانات مادية وفنية بدرجة كبيرة بغض النظر  عن نتائج الميدان.. فالكل يذكر في تأريخنا الرياضي النقلات النوعية التي  حدثت للكرة السودانية بعد الزيارات التأريخية التي قام بها فريق الهونفيد  المجري عندما كان بطل أوروبا، والردستار اليوغوسلافي، وسانتوس أيام الجوهرة  السوداء بيليه، وفاسكو دي جاما البرازيليين.. وغيرها..  ولذلك أعتقد أننا  على الأقل سنشاهد روحاً جديدة للاعبين وذهنية مختلفة.
   الدرس الخامس  هو ما جاء على لسان السيد/ أحمد بن عبد الله آل محمود نائب رئيس مجلس  الوزراء القطري وضيف شرف المباراة بأن إقامة مباراة بين فريقي المريخ  السوداني وبايرن ميونيخ الألماني بالدوحة تعتبر رسالة سلام من قطر إلى أهل  دارفور والسودان عموماً.. وأكّد ترحيب دولة قطر بمثل هذه اللقاءات التي  تقرّب بين الدول والشعوب بغض النظر عن النتائج التي تسجل في الميدان،  فاللقاءات ودية ويسودها الروح الرياضي.. واعتبر أن المباراة بشكل مباشر أو  غير مباشر التقاء بين أوروبا التي يمثلها بايرن ميونيخ.. والعالم العربي  الذي يمثله المريخ..
 التهنئة لنادي المريخ على هذه الخطوة الموفقة..  وكل الأمنيات لكرتنا السودانية ولكل أنديتنا تقدم الصفوف عربياً  وإفريقياً.. والله من وراء القصد.
 وليس من رأى كمن سمع.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

الله يكفينا حسد الحاسدين وحقد الحاقدين
مشكور ابو البنات مشكور محمد كمال مشكور كسلاوي جهودكم بالجد محل تقديرنا واحترامنا يا صفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يؤدون بحماس ويتأهبون لمنازلة زنت

 أدى لاعبو ‫#‏المريخ‬  تدريبات الأمس بحماس ومعنويات عالية وكان كل أعضاء الفريق الأحمر شاركوا  في حصتي الأمس على ملعب المرخية بعد أن مُنحوا راحة أمس الأول فيما بدأ  اللاعبون يتأهبون لمنازلة زنت الروسي يوم الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري في  التجربة الودية الثانية للمريخ بقطر وتشهد تحضيرات الأحمر أجواء جيدة وكان  الألماني أثنى على اللاعبين وأشاد بأدائهم أمام بايرن ميونخ وطالبهم  بالاستمرار والجدية وحثّهم على تناسي التألق أمام البافاري وحذّرهم من  كمبالا سيتي ووصفه بأنه فريق قوي وسيشكّل خطورة على الأحمر اذا لم يحسن  التعامل معه.
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلمو كتير اخوتى 
ابوالبنات ومحمد كمال وكسلاوى 
مجهزد مقدر
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

